# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  October jazz tune of he month - Marie

## Pete Martin

The winner this month is Marie.  I'm using what Lester Young called "vanilla changes" (just essential changes).  Feel free to make your own play along with fancier changes if you wish.

The play along form

HEAD
SOLO: 2 choruses
HEAD



Play Along: 
Marie Play Along.mp3

Music and TAB: 


Have fun!! :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn:

----------

des, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Pete Martin

"he month"  You mean what I know...

----------


## Dale Ludewig

> "he month"  You mean what I know...


That is a great song. I always think of Don Walzer's album.

----------


## DavidKOS

> That is a great song. I always think of Don Walzer's album.


I almost always think of this version, after decades of playing in big bands:




but the version with the Bunny Berigan trumpet solo is best:

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Rick Jones

----------


## AlanN

For some hot swing mando on this number, check out this bad cat

----------

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Another big band version, but pretty different from the Dorsey above.  I saw Ray Charles with this band long ago, and this was the first tune he did at the piano (after one on sax).  Great writing (Quincy Jones?), nice solos (Fathead Newman and Ray), and a mighty fine band.

----------

DavidKOS, 

dcav, 

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Rick Jones

----------


## dcav

I hope you guys and gals don't mind me putting in a tg version. I had the sheet music for this in the key of F, and my tg is tuned CGDA. So for mando that would be the key of ?  I also have the Bunny Berigan solo sheet music the key of F, but I can't read that fast!

dc

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Dave Martin, 

DavidKOS, 

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin

----------


## BrianWilliam

Nice work DC!

----------


## dcav

Thanks Brian! Gummy bears and Scotch.........I'll have to throw one in a Rob Roy sometime and see how I like it after its been soaked for awhile. Thats quite the combo brother
dc

----------


## des

Here's an alternative approach - coda courtesy of Leonard Bernstein

----------

DavidKOS, 

dcav, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

Nice job, Dcav and Des!  Hope to get mine posted this week.  Hope others post as well :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Pete Martin

As the participation has dwindled and I have less time now, I am going to suspend the JTOM.  Thanks to those who have participated, it has been fun!

----------

Dave Martin, 

DavidKOS

----------


## des

A big vote of thanks to Pete for putting all that together for the best part of a year !

----------

